# Paddle - One Blade vs Two Blades



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

They have their kayak setup as a C1 - there kneeling on a saddle and paddling it as a decked canoe. Half the paddle, twice the man/woman.


----------



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

Paddle broke


----------



## Boofoff (Nov 22, 2012)

Because two blades is cheating.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

Singe blading a craft is a more disciplined method of boating. Your seating is different, and it takes more skill than brawn to effectively single blade a boat. Props to all of the C-1's and K-1's out there!


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Because some people just love being on their knees.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Those people are masochists. They will generally drink all your beer if given the chance.
Half the paddle, twice as nefarious as kayakers. 
In the winter time, you can tell them by their apparently broken rear bindings and copious duct tape.

Great people to have around.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

As a C1er, you have better vision and more leverage being on your knees, but lose out on bracing and speed. Half the paddle, twice the swimmer.  

When you get bored with a two bladed paddle and kayaking, convert to a C1 to make it interesting again. Or better yet, get an OC-1, they are fun to keep dry and even more fun to roll.


----------



## Wiggins (Sep 26, 2009)

Or better yet get yourself my OC1!

I am in the process of selling off my last canoe after a accident on my shuttle scooter made being on my knees a little too uncomfortable.

I loved canoeing. I didn't really find it harder than kayaking, as much as it was a different way of looking at the river. What the Chief said is dead on. The best boofing boat I have ever paddled was my L'edge.

Kyle


----------

